# Arrows?



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

Easton A/C/E(outdoor)
Easton X7(indoor)


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

i went cheap, with cabelas. but they fly great out of my bow, so i stick with them
in the next couple years, i will probably get some full metal jackets though


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

easton axis


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

3-D-Easton Lightspeed 400's 28.5'' 100gr field point 1.5'' blazers. Total weight of 353 gr.
Indoor-Easton Cobalt 2613 29'' 200gr pro points 2'' blazers. Total weight 561.5 gr


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

check the sig.:wink:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

i shoot X10 indoor and outdoor.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Victory X-Ringers 27" 100gr point 294gr all together they are SMOKING out of the ol' X-FORCE


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Easton Carbon Excels, also like the Easton Axis N-Fused Carbon, might switch to those soon if Easton doesn't make another great arrow:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Birch dowels, selfnocked, 5 1/2" high back shield cut feathers, total weight 600 grains.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Gold Tip 5575 Ted Nugent signature shafts with FOBs and 125gr. Magnus Stingers 4 blades


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Check the sig =]
looking at those new Easton N-fused things tho, anyone know how they're flying ?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Easton Fatboy 400's for outdoor
Eclipse x7- indoor


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

CX Maximas


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

> Easton Fatboy 400's for outdoor


how do you deal with wind drift?


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

*Arrows*

I shoot Gold Tip Xcutters for foam
AND
Easton Epics for Hunting


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

welschd2 said:


> how do you deal with wind drift?


shoot a fast bow and aim true :wink:
I think he means 3D/field not FITA


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i shoot maxima hunters for 3d
easton axis for hunting 
and regular maximas for anything i feel like doing


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> looking at those new Easton N-fused things tho, anyone know how they're flying ?


my friend has a couple and they fly just like the FMJ, but they penetrate a little more. Plus, down here in Nebraska, they are cheaper then the FMJs.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

CX maximas 250's at 327 grains (hunting)
GT 3555 at 315 grains(3-d)


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Beman 9.3 for target and 3d and easton redlines for field and fita


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

I shoot cedar and going to be ash woodies. lovem:wink:


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

Easton ACC 3-04/680


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

buckshot95 said:


> I shoot cedar and going to be ash woodies. lovem:wink:


I had made a few ash arrows before- they're excellent arrows! Just make sure the grain is straight, that got me a few times.


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

carbon Goldstalkers 
great arrows, work nice on my homeade longbow.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

arrow2008 said:


> carbon Goldstalkers
> great arrows, work nice on my homeade longbow.


Can you give some specs on your homemade bow? What wood, length, draw weight, etc?


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

kegan said:


> Can you give some specs on your homemade bow? What wood, length, draw weight, etc?


now thats a hard one. it a _very homeade[I bow. i made it out of those sticks that u put in the snow to show where the drivway is. i put string on it then i tried it with a arrow. (very homeade arrow). later that day i bought a real bow with real arrowsw. it has a very hard draw weight, but iv gotten the hang of it. the bow itself is about 4 feet long. i used normal everyday string. i used duck tape to show where to put my hand and i used a sewing pin for a arrow rest. its a great bow._


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

fita- navigators soon to be pro tours
3d- fatboys
indoor- x7 cobalts


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Carbon Express Heritage 150's,475gr,3-4" shields,white wrap w/ cresting(Testor's model paint)


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

easton kobalts 2613's:wink:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

indoor target: Easton Cobalt 2312 X7
Indoor 3D: Easton A.C.E's or Maxim Hunters
FITA and Field: Easton A.C.E's with heavier tips
Outdoor 3D: Easton A.C.E's and closer to the end of the season, Easton carbon excels
hunting:Carbon Excels
intotal i have 5 sets of arrows :wink:


----------

